# Fallowfox has a fursona now



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2017)

...and it's a deer-dog that's part fallow deer and part husky. 






I haven't added any biometrics to the image, so I guess I'll just say he's 6'0" . He has blue eyes, pawpads rather than hooves, and a nubby tail with a bit of a husky curl to it.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 18, 2017)

And a nice booty


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Hit that like button and I will make similar thread


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Huffy said:


> And a nice booty



I completely forgot this thread or character even existed.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Why is it a deer-dog? Do you have any special feelings for these species?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> Why is it a deer-dog? Do you have any special feelings for these species?



It's a hybrid fursona that is a cross between a deer and a dog. I saw other people with similar fursonas and thought they looked good.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 18, 2017)

Now I've seen everything


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> It's a hybrid fursona that is a cross between a deer and a dog. I saw other people with similar fursonas and thought they looked good.



And that took you what 5 years? I thought there must be a better story


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Also @Fallowfox I think you forgot the most important part


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 18, 2017)

I love it. Beautiful... and dat ass.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 19, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I completely forgot this thread or character even existed.


Ok I'm sorry...never mind...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Doku said:


> Also @Fallowfox I think you forgot the most important part


Please stop.


----------

